# Newbie! 2 years ttc and no real answers



## MrsM1985 (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
I'm new to ff so thought I'd introduce myself and see if anyone had a similar experience to me or any advice?
So I'm 31, me and my husband started trying 2 years ago. After nothing happened in the 1st year we went to see our go who was great and sent us immediately for tests - bloods for me and sperm tests for my husband. All came back good. Then I had a hycosy which showed the dye not going through my left tube and possible adhesions in my uterus so I was referred for a lap and dye which I had in May this year. This luckily found no adhesions and that my left tube wasn't blocked but was slow to 'fill & spill'?! Also had my amh levels tested - came back at 17.8. Had my check up with the consultant a couple of weeks ago and he said he really doesn't see any reason why we wouldn't fall pregnant naturally (haven't in 2 years!!) but suggested we start researching ivf as this would be our only real next step. Have another appointment in January with him to speak about what we want to do. I guess I'm just frustrated as as much as it's positive that other than a lazy tube there's nothing majorly wrong but that also means there's nothing I can do to 'fix' it and it's just getting me down now! 
So it would be great if anyone could point me in the right direction on here for any advice or experiences of ivf or anything else we could be missing!
Thanks a lot x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to FF 

It sounds as though you are suffering from unexplained infertility, not having any definite answers as to why you are struggling to conceive is really frustrating and although the positive slant is that there's nothing identified that's actually stopping you. You might find the unexplained infertility section helpful, here's a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=111.0

Dory
Xx


----------

